

Announcing the next Hacker News Kansai meetup: October 26th, Osaka - sgdesign
http://hnkansai.org/

======
patio11
Drats, will be out of the country, but I'll make one of these eventually.

~~~
sgdesign
Would love to have you! At least, until you set up HNGifu ;)

------
sgdesign
The last meetup in Kyoto was a success, with about 30 people. Since this is
the Kansai meetup, we're changing cities this month and going to Osaka (Juso
to be exact). We'll have a bigger space so we're hoping to get even more
people!

------
ekianjo
Since it's a "Kansai" event we are doing it in Osaka after the previous one in
Kyoto. You can expect a Kobe event in the future as well :)

------
bitwize
Man, it's another reason for me to wish I were back in Osaka...

~~~
ekianjo
Where are you now？

~~~
bitwize
Massachusetts, where I live.

Spent two weeks in Osaka last year and fell in love with the place.

